# Changement de PC et synchronisation iPod iTunes



## Papoulain (29 Août 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai un iPod Touch que je synchronisais avec un PC avec iTunes.
J'ai changé de PC et je veux synchroniser mon iPod avec ce nouveau PC.
Mais, pour cela, il faut que je remplace la bibliothèque actuelle de mon iPod par celle présente sur le PC.
N'ayant pas remis toute ma musique sur mon PC, je voudrais commencer par synchroniser uniquement les films et les iBooks. Mais lorsque je coche les cases, iTunes me dit que cela va remplacer la bibliothèque existante.
Mais est-ce que cela va remplacer toute la bibliothèque (Musique, Films, Apps, ...) ou juste les films et les iBooks ?


----------



## Etienne13003 (31 Août 2012)

Bonjour Papoulain, dans ton cas, je pense que celà va remplacer toute la bibliothèque existante. J'ai déjà eu ce problême et c'est pas recommandable. Les synchronisations avec le PC m'ont posé de nombreux soucis et je ne suis pas le seul. 
C'est bien d'avoir l'ensemble des données sur un disque dur pour tout resynchroniser à la suite et éviter les pertes de données.


----------



## Papoulain (31 Août 2012)

Merci. Mais y a t il un moyen de sauvegarder les données des applications pour que je puisse tout resynchroniser ? Car je n'ai pas envie de perdre la progression dans les jeux ?


----------

